# HELP  Recent update to 12.1-RELEASE-p6 killed umass



## ajr (Jun 14, 2020)

After installing the recent update to 12.1-RELEASE-p6 via freebsd-update, our USB backup device is no longer recognized.
Any hekp greatly appreciated.

ajr


From old dmesg:

```
ugen0.3: <Seagate Backup+ Hub> at usbus0
uhub3 on uhub2
uhub3: <Seagate> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
uhub3: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub0: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x07db> at usbus1
uhub4 on uhub0
uhub4: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x07db, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 2> on usbus1
uhub4: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen0.4: <Seagate Backup+ Hub BK> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub3
umass0: <Seagate Backup+ Hub BK, class 0/0, rev 3.10/1.00, addr 3> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass0:6:0: Attached to scbus6
```

from new dmesg:

```
uhub0: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x07db> at usbus0
uhub1 on uhub0
uhub1: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x07db, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 2> on usbus0
uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x0000 product 0x0001> at usbus0
uhub2 on uhub1
uhub2: <vendor 0x0000 product 0x0001, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 3> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub2: 4 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ugen0.4: <vendor 0x0557 product 0x2419> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub2
ukbd0: <vendor 0x0557 product 0x2419, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 4> on usbus0
```
loader.conf:

```
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
vfs.zfs.min_auto_ashift=12
zfs_load="YES"
ipmi_load=YES
```
device hints:

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/12.1/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC.hints 297243 2016-03-24 20:52:35Z mav $
hint.fdc.0.at="isa"
hint.fdc.0.port="0x3F0"
hint.fdc.0.irq="6"
hint.fdc.0.drq="2"
hint.fd.0.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.0.drive="0"
hint.fd.1.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.1.drive="1"
hint.atkbdc.0.at="isa"
hint.atkbdc.0.port="0x060"
hint.atkbd.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.atkbd.0.irq="1"
hint.psm.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.psm.0.irq="12"
hint.sc.0.at="isa"
hint.sc.0.flags="0x100"
hint.uart.0.at="isa"
hint.uart.0.port="0x3F8"
hint.uart.0.flags="0x10"
hint.uart.0.irq="4"
hint.uart.1.at="isa"
hint.uart.1.port="0x2F8"
hint.uart.1.irq="3"
hint.ppc.0.at="isa"
hint.ppc.0.irq="7"
hint.atrtc.0.at="isa"
hint.atrtc.0.port="0x70"
hint.atrtc.0.irq="8"
hint.attimer.0.at="isa"
hint.attimer.0.port="0x40"
hint.attimer.0.irq="0"
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="1"
```
complete new dmesg:

```
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2019 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 8.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_801/final 366581) (based on LLVM 8.0.1)
VT(efifb): resolution 1024x768
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  C2758  @ 2.40GHz (2400.06-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x406d8  Family=0x6  Model=0x4d  Stepping=8
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x43d8e3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x101<LAHF,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2282<TSCADJ,SMEP,ERMS,NFPUSG>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8228855808 (7847 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  TIANO   >
WARNING: L1 data cache covers fewer APIC IDs than a core (0 < 1)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 8 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
Launching APs: 5 1 4 6 3 7 2
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1200029604 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd0 at kbdmux0
000.000023 [4335] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff8112e0f0, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
nexus0
efirtc0: <EFI Realtime Clock> on motherboard
efirtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <ALASKA A M I > on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 350
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> mem 0xdf2e0000-0xdf2fffff irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci1
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd07f mem 0xde000000-0xdeffffff,0xdf000000-0xdf01ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
vgapci0: Boot video device
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> mem 0xdf2c0000-0xdf2dffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xdf100000-0xdf101fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
xhci0: 64 bytes context size, 32-bit DMA
xhci0: Unable to map MSI-X table 
xhci0: Controller reset timeout.
xhci0: XHCI halt/start/probe failed err=18
xhci0: Controller reset timeout.
device_attach: xhci0 attach returned 6
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> mem 0xdf2a0000-0xdf2bffff irq 20 at device 3.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pci0: <processor> at device 11.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral, IOMMU> at device 15.0 (no driver attached)
igb0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Network Driver> port 0xe0c0-0xe0df mem 0xdf260000-0xdf27ffff,0xdf30c000-0xdf30ffff irq 20 at device 20.0 on pci0
igb0: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
igb0: Using 8 RX queues 8 TX queues
igb0: Using MSI-X interrupts with 9 vectors
igb0: Ethernet address: 0c:c4:7a:32:42:70
igb0: netmap queues/slots: TX 8/1024, RX 8/1024
igb1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Network Driver> port 0xe0a0-0xe0bf mem 0xdf240000-0xdf25ffff,0xdf308000-0xdf30bfff irq 21 at device 20.1 on pci0
igb1: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
igb1: Using 8 RX queues 8 TX queues
igb1: Using MSI-X interrupts with 9 vectors
igb1: Ethernet address: 0c:c4:7a:32:42:71
igb1: netmap queues/slots: TX 8/1024, RX 8/1024
igb2: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Network Driver> port 0xe080-0xe09f mem 0xdf220000-0xdf23ffff,0xdf304000-0xdf307fff irq 22 at device 20.2 on pci0
igb2: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
igb2: Using 8 RX queues 8 TX queues
igb2: Using MSI-X interrupts with 9 vectors
igb2: Ethernet address: 0c:c4:7a:32:42:72
igb2: netmap queues/slots: TX 8/1024, RX 8/1024
igb3: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Network Driver> port 0xe060-0xe07f mem 0xdf200000-0xdf21ffff,0xdf300000-0xdf303fff irq 23 at device 20.3 on pci0
igb3: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
igb3: Using 8 RX queues 8 TX queues
igb3: Using MSI-X interrupts with 9 vectors
igb3: Ethernet address: 0c:c4:7a:32:42:73
igb3: netmap queues/slots: TX 8/1024, RX 8/1024
ehci0: <Intel Avoton USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xdf317000-0xdf3173ff irq 23 at device 22.0 on pci0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ahci0: <Intel Avoton AHCI SATA controller> port 0xe150-0xe157,0xe140-0xe143,0xe130-0xe137,0xe120-0xe123,0xe040-0xe05f mem 0xdf316000-0xdf3167ff irq 19 at device 23.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahci1: <Intel Avoton AHCI SATA controller> port 0xe110-0xe117,0xe100-0xe103,0xe0f0-0xe0f7,0xe0e0-0xe0e3,0xe020-0xe03f mem 0xdf315000-0xdf3157ff irq 19 at device 24.0 on pci0
ahci1: AHCI v1.30 with 2 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci1
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: console (115200,n,8,1)
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
ipmi0: <IPMI System Interface> port 0xca2,0xca3 on acpi0
ipmi0: KCS mode found at io 0xca2 on acpi
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xc8000-0xc8fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ipmi0: IPMI device rev. 1, firmware rev. 1.54, version 2.0, device support mask 0xbf
ipmi0: Number of channels 2
ipmi0: Attached watchdog
ipmi0: Establishing power cycle handler
ugen0.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ada0 at ahcich4 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <INTEL SSDSC2BB120G4 D2010370> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number BTWL427404QY120LGN
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 114473MB (234441648 512 byte sectors)
cd0 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224DB SB01> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number R93E68DFA00Q8A
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
ada1 at ahcich5 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <INTEL SSDSC2BB120G4 D2010370> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number BTWL4283076H120LGN
ada1: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 114473MB (234441648 512 byte sectors)
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub0: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x07db> at usbus0
uhub1 on uhub0
uhub1: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x07db, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 2> on usbus0
uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x0000 product 0x0001> at usbus0
uhub2 on uhub1
uhub2: <vendor 0x0000 product 0x0001, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 3> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub2: 4 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ugen0.4: <vendor 0x0557 product 0x2419> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub2
ukbd0: <vendor 0x0557 product 0x2419, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 4> on usbus0
kbd1 at ukbd0
lo0: link state changed to UP
igb0: link state changed to UP
ums0 on uhub2
ums0: <vendor 0x0557 product 0x2419, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 4> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [Z] coordinates ID=0
Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
```


----------

